# Physiotherapy, chiropractor or Osteopath?



## PhilTheFragger (May 27, 2015)

Opinions guys please
As many of you know 3 weeks ago I had a reoccurrence of an old disc issue in my back, last time 9 years ago it was a prolapsed disc followed by a discectomy. this time it the same disc which has bulged into a nerve centre ,rather than prolapsed.

I spent 12 days in Stoke Mandeville basically on bed rest, pain control and light walking and have been at my mums for the last week gradually building up my walking , And I'm getting there, not on crutches and just done a 1 1/2 mile walk with a stick ( not a good look as it makes me look older than Chris 

Physio's came round today and were very pleased with progress and had a chat about long term . Basically the NHS don't do manipulation, they do exercises. The disc is still bulging, it's the swelling that was caused when it went that has reduced.

So as it stands I'm going to have a dodgy back as the disc is on a knife edge, so I asked the physio my options and apart from girdle strengthening exercises could not offer anything else.

Obviously I would like the disc to be sorted long term so this is where you lot come in
Osteopath or chiropractor?  Can I have your experiences and opinions specifically relating to lower back /disc pain

Many thanks


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2015)

Osteopath is who I see and they do wonders for me but no idea what the difference is between them and a chiropractor 

Would recommend lots of yoga and Pilates


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 27, 2015)

Swear by chriopractor but mine is/was a pelvis issue. It was twisted at some point many years ago and after bed rest problem eased only to reoccur at intervals every since. Once muscle starts tightening off for a check up ease muscle and check bone alignment. Sore couple of days but a bit of ice aids that.


----------



## Hobbit (May 27, 2015)

I use a local sports physioterrorist. As well as the physio, he suggested pilates to strengthen the core. I've also got a whole host of gentle stretching exercises to try and keep things moving.


----------



## virtuocity (May 27, 2015)

I had a honking back injury last summer- couldn't even pick up my infant son.

Went to an Osteopath who hardly touched me, just put some light pulsating pressure on a point on my back.  Did nothing to help.

Then went to another one who said, "yeah, I don't do it like that.  I actually hurt you".  He left me black and blue, but after 3 sessions I was cured.  No reoccurrence, but would go back to him in an instant if I had a flare up.

Anecdotally, I have heard that it's common for chiropractors to keep you as a patient for a long time, with regular check ups and treatments, but an osteopath tends to be short term, invasive.

Good luck.


----------



## chellie (May 27, 2015)

I used to see an osteopath regularly for long time neck and shoulder issues. My golf Pro put me onto someone who is a Bowen and Emmett therapist. The difference is phenonemal and I wish I'd found out about it years ago. Even HID who is the biggest sceptic with "alternative" remedies goes now as well.


----------



## freddielong (May 27, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			I use a local sports physioterrorist. As well as the physio, he suggested pilates to strengthen the core. I've also got a whole host of gentle stretching exercises to try and keep things moving.
		
Click to expand...

I don't want to be one of those people but a physio terrorist sound very frightening.


----------



## chrisd (May 27, 2015)

I seriously hope you sort it Phil but I think Osteopaths are a complete waste of space, unless it's a massage you want and I'd rather go to Madame Monique for that!

I have experience of 2 Osteopaths who both said they could DEFINITELY sort out the problem and both, on my son and me, required surgery, but, I still had to pay for about a dozen visits for each of us for something they absolutely couldn't cure!


----------



## pendodave (May 27, 2015)

Every back injury is different, but I've found that with my lower back long term exercise in the form of pilates has given good results. This has also been the experience of one of my friends.

Much as we might like someone to do some 'magic' by manipulation and other jiggery-pokery, for some conditions strengthening core muscles, staying flexible and losing weight are the best long term management options.

fwiw, my mate had a bulging disk causing lock-ups and sciatica, I have severely eroded lower disks after years of playing footy.


----------



## Kellfire (May 28, 2015)

Chiropracty is pseudoscience and borderline dangerous. Avoid.


----------



## DCB (May 28, 2015)

I wouldn't go near a Chiropractor or an Osteopath after what I learned in hospital last year. I'd stick with the Physiotherapists and their exercise routines. No quick fix unfortunately, but best way to go IMO.


----------



## Foxholer (May 28, 2015)

Seems to me that, in your case, proper medical advice from a suitably qualified medical practitioner is required! Your Doctor may be the best place to start, but some are not particularly helpful.

I generally favour Chiropractic/Osteopathic manipulation for my ailments/condition, but your particular condition doesn't seems one where I'd use them initially!

Swimming might be good for it - as a 'non-load' exercise.

Good Luck!


----------



## Snelly (May 28, 2015)

I have been through the wringer of back pain for the past 9 months.  Tried sports massage, physio, chiro and osteo plus acupuncture too.

I am well on the way to full recovery and it is thanks to seeing the top back consultant in Sussex, having an MRI, getting it assessed by the consultant then him referring me to a fantastic physio.   

My view is that you need to find the right physiotherapist for your problem.  The guy that is treating me is the third physio to treat my back and has cured the problem whereas the other two were incapable of doing so.  The main difference is that he has been far more physical / hard on my body.  Every treatment has been painful and something to dread but the results speak for themselves.  9 months of problems, fixed by a series of seven sessions with him. Brutal but brilliant. 

It wouldn't have worked for someone with a low tolerance of pain though.


----------



## Crazyface (May 28, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			Chiropracty is pseudoscience and borderline dangerous. Avoid.
		
Click to expand...

THIS !!!!!!

I had a bulging disc and got as far as pre op, but had been seeing a physio, though NHS referal, and he used some sort of sound wave thing on my back I think it was and the bulge went down and, touch wood, is still ok 10 years on.  

Gentle phsio.


----------



## Foxholer (May 28, 2015)

Crazyface said:





Kellfire said:



			Chiropracty is pseudoscience and borderline dangerous. Avoid.
		
Click to expand...

THIS !!!!!!

I had a bulging disc and got as far as pre op, but had been seeing a physio, though NHS referal, and he used some sort of sound wave thing on my back I think it was and the bulge went down and, touch wood, is still ok 10 years on.  

Gentle phsio.
		
Click to expand...

My Chiropractor, having obtained X-Rays of the affected area initially (it was obvious, even to me, where there was a problem from the pics!) used such a tool on mine in the latter stages of my, quite short, treatment. 

But note the warning in my previous post!


----------



## JamesR (May 28, 2015)

It's just down to the individual chiropractor. 
The one I use has saved me, she manipulates without causing damage, and I only go quarterly. 
Whereas a friend has had years of pain and went weekly to see his, but since moving to my chiropractor is sorted.

So if you use a chiropractor get recommendations from happy customers first.


----------



## MarkA (May 28, 2015)

Once the disc prolapses its surgery - but having been through two ops which wasnt fun I thought it was time to look after my back and took up Yoga which meant I haven't had a back twinge in 10 years


----------



## SocketRocket (May 29, 2015)

I have had some good results from a local chiropractor.  This is after consultations from a leading spinal surgeon who suggested surgery was only suitable if I could not live with the problem.


----------



## Captainron (May 29, 2015)

Osteo helped me with my very dodgy back. Physio did nothing for me.


----------

